# That Resilient "Superbug" - MRSA



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

For all of you bio freaks out there...

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21354378/

I'm sure most of us are aware of this recent "outbreak" of staph infection spreading throughout the eastern and mid US. 14 states, according to FOX News, have had recent cases of this form of staph infection.

Additional reading on MRSA:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methicillin-resistant_Staphylococcus_aureus

Staphylococcus aureus (SA) is a common bacterium present on our skin. It's not just on the skin you see. It's found in your nasal cavities, among other places. And, as the above article states, MSRA is a modified and more resilient form of the common SA bacterium. 

Crazy thing is, you don't have to have just undergone surgery (the case we most often hear of) or have a compromised immune system to develop a staph infection. It's not just spread on the hospital operating table. This is why it's important to keep an eye on cuts/abrasions throughout healing. Those with diabetes and other diseases that slow down this process, should be extra careful with this. 

For the recent occurrences, children seem to be the most affected. Understandably so, as they tend to have more contact with more people (schools, day care, etc). According to FOX News, last I heard, there have been two deaths from MRSA; a 4 year old and an older school-aged child.

So, for those with small children or hygienically challenged, I thought this would be important to read.

And for the bio freaks out there, it's interesting to consider what may have caused this not-so isolated outbreak. Are we all just not bathing regularly anymore? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

I saw that on the news last night as well. cept, on our news, they were talking about a teen out west of me somewhere that died from it. i wasn't directly watching the TV, but I thought I heard something about 4 people dieing, but like i said, I wasn't really paying attention.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Have any of you seen the movie "Demolition man" with Stallone, Snipes, & Sandra Bullock? In that movie, wich takes place in the future, Bullock explains to Stallone's character, who had been frozen for many years & then thawed, that diseases had swpt the world on a scale he probably couldn't comprehend.
After AIDS, she said, there was MRS, then UBT!

Well, MRS is here, isn't it? Oh, sure we have tacked an optional "A" at the end of it, but hey, it's pretty close.

You think THAT's weird? Watch the movie "Wag the Dog." Afterward, consider how that movie came out the year BEFORE anyone had ever heard of Monica Lewinsky. Really makes you wonder if Hollywood knows something we don't.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

MRSA has been around for awhile....just hasn't been an "outbreak" like it is now. Many times, what contributes to the drug resistance is people not taking full prescriptions of antibiotics. Only taking a few days worth, when you were prescribed 10 days can make some organisms resistant. There are other contributers as well, but alot of it is us humans.

MRSA has been found almost everywhere....in schools, locker rooms, hospitals, and lots of places in the community. Its getting more resistant to the drugs that have been effective in the past.

People with respiratory issues sometimes get infected with MRSA and it can be very hard to treat (obviously with the resistance).

Just be careful and wash your hands with antibacterial soap pretty often....especially if you are an at risk population. If you have open cuts/sores, cover them with some type of antiseptic ointment and a bandaid while you are out somewhere....especially if its a place shared by many people (schools, public restrooms). If an open sore looks infected, go to the doctor! Don't wait or it could get ugly....


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

We had a local school with a couple kids infected with the super bug staph. The school district is doing some major disinfecting in the bathrooms, gym lockers, etc ... Nottingham H.S. in Syracuse area also had one student with the staph infection as well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

Interesting that you'd mention the "AIDS, then MRSA" comment, TOS. A quick google search will show that MRSA has lead to more deaths in the USA than AIDS has.

I think a lot of people today just aren't taking personal health as serious anymore. Just look at the main problems out there: diabetes, obesity. Yes, as Kristin said, the bacteriums, etc are becoming immune to the treatments we have, but it's usually our faults. It's preventable. As medicine progresses, so does what we're fighting.

I personally avoid public bathrooms at all costs . My bio lab did a test of the bathrooms on campus...disgusting.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

Ichthius said:


> I personally avoid public bathrooms at all costs . My bio lab did a test of the bathrooms on campus...disgusting.


I avoid them too, Leah. And I've done the bathroom tests for organisms......we found that the faucet handles are nastier than the toilet.....remember that when you wash your hands.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

my great uncle had a staph infection when he was in the hospital (he got it from the hospital). he almost died because he had west nile too (which is why he was in there). the reason there is drug resistant bacteria is because people dont finish taking medicine as they are prescribed or they take too little (as JOM said).


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

I really like the bathrooms where the faucet comes on without you having to touch anything. I avoid public bathrooms whenever possible, also. And I definitely avoid touching doorhandles, especially in winter. If I can use my elbow or shoulder to open a door, I do. If I can't, well, so be it, but then I try not to touch my face while I'm in the store.

I'm a constant hand washer. Can't stand for my hands to feel dirty. I probably wash them at least 5 to 6 times a day.



JustOneMore20 said:


> I avoid them too, Leah. And I've done the bathroom tests for organisms......we found that the faucet handles are nastier than the toilet.....remember that when you wash your hands.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

We had a kid in detroit die from it the other day. they're disinfecting our school this weekend.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, Andrew. You'd hope they'd decide to take that precaution before someone died or we had an outbreak...but that's how it goes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

It wasn't at my school, it was in detroit, but They made an anouncement today over the PA, and when the guy was done, a guy in my science class went over to the teacher, and showed her his leg. I guess he had like big spider bites or something all over his legs. She sent him to the office and he never came back sooooo.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

Well, it may have just been a spider bite, but in such close proximaty to an outbreak like this, like Kristin said, it's better to be safe than sorry. Not every little cut or open wound means you're going to get a SI, but it's not worth toying with or waiting around for.

I could ramble on all day about how disappointing health regulations seem to be these days, but I'll leave it there .


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes...I completely agree. We had a sub in class today, and she was saying that that was the only ting she could compare it too. were spider bites. and that they were all over his leg.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the warning! I'm more of a health freak than a biology freak so it is still good to know.


----------

